# Telling everyone! Super excited!



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I just enrolled in online college for my vet tech degree! I'm so excited I could burst lol


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That's cool! I never knew that was offered online...You must be a strong person, that job would make me way to emotional.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Im a tech.. You'll love it if you love animals.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you both! I know I'm going to love it I've always wanted to work with animals! 

I know I will be emotional at first, no way I won't be but I am trying to look at it like I am helping sick, injured, and even healthy pets so even if it's hard I will have to be strong to do what is best  But that's a ways from now, at the moment I'm focused on learning all I can


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrats girl!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Thank you both! I know I'm going to love it I've always wanted to work with animals!
> 
> I know I will be emotional at first, no way I won't be but I am trying to look at it like I am helping sick, injured, and even healthy pets so even if it's hard I will have to be strong to do what is best  But that's a ways from now, at the moment I'm focused on learning all I can


Good for you girl! I'm sure you will do great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Woot  I'm in my second semester of the program. It is TOUGH. But I love it. I can only imagine online must be more difficult since you don't have the hands on in class experience. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Congrats girl!


Thanks! 



TeamCourter said:


> Good for you girl! I'm sure you will do great
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you I'm sure I will too I have always had an interest in medicine and animals 



Cain's Mom said:


> Woot  I'm in my second semester of the program. It is TOUGH. But I love it. I can only imagine online must be more difficult since you don't have the hands on in class experience. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll have some hands on experience, I do need to have a total of about 500 hours of experience in a clinic setting so that will help me out a lot. I plan on volunteering at the shelter or getting a part time job at a clinic


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh ok awesome  yea I have to get clinic experience also. Intern the next few semester.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sarah~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you I'm sure I will too I have always had an interest in medicine and animals
> 
> I'll have some hands on experience, I do need to have a total of about 500 hours of experience in a clinic setting so that will help me out a lot. I plan on volunteering at the shelter or getting a part time job at a clinic


Are you going through ABC or Penn Foster? Congrats to you girl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

yay congrats! You've already made the biggest step toward your new future


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Are you going through ABC or Penn Foster? Congrats to you girl.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Penn Foster  Thanks! I took my first test today, just a math assessment but I got a 96! I love that everything I need is just a click away, my textbooks are eBooks, I have links to medical dictionaries and AVMA journals right from my student home page. It's hard to keep from doing everything all at once lol I have to remind myself to take it easy and absorb everything.



Beatrix Kiddo said:


> yay congrats! You've already made the biggest step toward your new future


Thank you! I agree, I am so excited to see where this degree will take me in my career. I figured it's now or never!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sarah~ said:


> Penn Foster  Thanks! I took my first test today, just a math assessment but I got a 96! I love that everything I need is just a click away, my textbooks are eBooks, I have links to medical dictionaries and AVMA journals right from my student home page. It's hard to keep from doing everything all at once lol I have to remind myself to take it easy and absorb everything.
> 
> Thank you! I agree, I am so excited to see where this degree will take me in my career. I figured it's now or never!


Good deal! I did the Vet Assistant course when they were still Education Direct. I've thought about doing the tech course and the stuff ive already done in the assistant course would be credited toward the tech course if i do it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

